# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اشتباهاتی که باعث شد پشت کنکور بمونم

## ساندیپ

سلام بچه ها دوست دارم داخل این تاپیک هر کس بیاد واز تجربیاتش در رابطه با پشت کنکور موندن واشتباهاتی که باعث شد پشت کنکور بمونه بگه وباهم صحبت کنیم واز تجربیات هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## ساندیپ

خودم اشتباهم این بود که زیاد کلاس میرفتم وخیلی فرصت نمیکردم خودم بخونم وتست بزنم واینکه خودمو با دوستام مقایسه میکردم وهمین باعث تضعیف روحیم میشد واینکه به حرفای مشاورم دقیق عمل نمیکردم وچند برنامه ای شده بودم وکتاب تست های زیادی داشتم و وقتی میدیدم که همه سفیدن و وقت نمیکردم حل کنم بیشتر استرس میگفتم

----------


## -Sara-

تاپیک قدیمیه ولی 
واسه من 
تنبلی بود!
سرگرم فیلم و اینترنت و شبکه های مجازی و هزار چیز دیگه شده بودم!
دائم برنامه درس رو میفرستادم به شنبه و...

----------


## Frozen

اشتباه من این بود بعد عید که باید عالی درس میخوندم زدم تو فاز ناامیدی و خوب نخوندم
درضمن انقدر به سکوت مطلق عادت داشتم که سر جلسه چون حوزه خیلی پرسروصدا بود و منم دقیقا تو سالن اصلی و جلویب در ورود و خروج بودم نتونستم مدیریت کنم 
زیست و شیمی رو خوب زدم اما وقتی به بچه ها اجازه خروج دادن و سروصدا شد فیزیک و ریاضی گند زدم

----------


## NormaL

تاپیک جالبیه. خودم تجربه ندارم ولی تجربه یکی از اقوام رو میگم.
اون میگفت که دلیل اصلی ای که سه سال پشت موندم، این بود که هی خودمو گول میزدم و به همین دلیل، توهم دانایی زدم و به درس های ضعیفم توجهی نکردم.

----------


## samar_98

*موبایل و فضای مجازی

حبس شدن تو خونه*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_موبایل و فضای مجازی امسال :/
سال قبل 
تنبلی کمی و ۳ ماه اخر درس نخوندم :/
ی مشکل خیلی حاد پیش اومد توهم زدم باش و نابود شدم
:/
بن کل نا امیدی 
و درس نخوندن از سر اینکه من هیچی نمیشم :/_

----------


## aeonicnia

گوشی
از بهمن به بعد، دیگه درس نخوندم و بعدشم که باز هم فرصت بود حسرت میخوردم برای اون بهمنی که رها کردم
حاشیه انتخاب رشته

----------


## Maja7080

موبایل و فضای مجازی

----------


## Lagertha

مجازی و خونه نشین بودن 
از همش بدتر بهانه آوردن های الکی...
شایدم افسرده بودم نمیدونم...

----------


## salim7174

اینترنت و اخبار های تلگرامی و زیاد رفتن به باشگاه فوتسال شاید هر روز عصر میرفتم
و از همه مهم تر نا امیدی بعد از نوروز و خخخ نگاه کردن برنامه عصر جدید
اما امسال تا اینجا که دارم تا حد توانم کنترلشون میکنم فوتبال رو هفته ای یه ساعت کردم
اینترنت هم فقط در بعضی مواقع استفاده میکنم

----------

